# lpg in catral in spain



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does any body know if there is an lpg station near marhal camp site in costa blance near catral spain


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Alicante


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Repsol are not the only suppliers but probably the most numerous.
Try http://www.repsol.com/es_en/product...ano_y_propano/paises/espana/automocion/venta/

There are 2 in Alicante area.

There is a 24hr one at E.S. CRED RABASA in Alicante
Address Avenida de la Universidad s/n - P.C. 03009. ALICANTE.
Telephone number 965 17 99 72
Latitude: 38°22'34.00"N
Longitude: 0°30'33.00"W

and the other is an industrial unit open 8am to 9m at ALICANTE AUTOGAS
Address Avenida de Elche 170. ALICANTE
Telephone number 965 114 048
Latitude: 38°18'6.58"N
Longitude: 0°31'41.94"W

Patrick


----------

